
Show HN: KStash, the search engine for your useful web links, meant for devs - plp12
Hello, I am a dev.<p>I built K-Stash for one reason: my bookmarks are flooded. They&#x27;ve become completely useless.<p>The more projects I do and the more researches I make on websites like, well, stackoverflow, the more links and folders I add to the bookmarks.<p>What if I needed a particular link, saved who knows where, after 1 year? At least for me, scraping through the bookmarks would be a nightmare, I&#x27;d prefer saerching all over again on google.<p>Why lose valuable time though? What if existed some smart bookmarks, where resources were searchable with keywords, just like a search engine?<p>Here is where K-Stash kicks in. I built it for personal use, but then I thought it could improve someone else&#x27;s productivity too!<p>It&#x27;s primarily meant for devs or whoever needs to save stuff for future use and build a.. knowledge stash :)<p>In closed beta right now, and I&#x27;d really love to get some feedbacks from you :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;k-stash.com
======
abraxas
First tell how it works before asking for payment. Is it a chrome extension?
Is it just a site that I have to paste urls into? Are you just indexing the
pages or saving them for posterity?

There used to be a service similar to yours called furl. It didn't survive but
it was immensely useful. I hope someone revives this idea and makes a viable
business out of it. I'll pay.

~~~
plp12
There's a free plan meant to make you discover it, but yes I was planning to
add a short demo about its usage.

I am working on a Chrome extension too :)

Atm pages get indexed. Offline saving is a future development.

